# Honda GCV160



## chrismccull (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi,

New member here.

I have a Honda GCV 160 with an auto choke that is 'hard' to start. I will always start, but, can take up to 4 or 5 pulls to run. When it does start, it puffs blue smoke for 20 sec or so. Once running, it works fine. 

I replaced the spare plug and cleaned the carb, that didn't help.

Any other suggestions? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Remove the air filter and see if the choke is closed when the engine is not running, also check that the oil is not over full, also when tilting the mower, make sure the carb is up, if tilted with the carb down oil can contaminate the the air filter. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## chrismccull (Jul 9, 2012)

The choke looks to be closed with the engine off and the oil is not overfull.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

First make sure you have a new Honda recommended spark plug, Hondas are very picky if it doesn't like the spark plug or the air filter, while it is running spray some carb/brakeparts cleaner behind the carb along the mating surfaces of carb to block and gaskets, if the engine tempo changes you have a air leak and will need to replace the gaskets. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## chrismccull (Jul 9, 2012)

It isn't a Honda plug, I'll try that.

I appreciate the help.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

chrismccull said:


> It isn't a Honda plug, I'll try that.
> 
> I appreciate the help.


Honda recommends NGK - BPR6ES for power washer applications
and NGK - BPR5ES for all other applications. Gap is 0.028 - 0.031. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## chrismccull (Jul 9, 2012)

Geo,

I put the proper plug in and gapped it at 30 thou. It starts on the 2nd pull now, seems better.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## chrismccull (Jul 9, 2012)

It starts the second pull now, but, puffs blue smoke for 5-10 seconds. Is this normal? It runs fine, just smokes a bit.


----------

